# The Safest Dosage for MK 677



## AllesT (Sep 1, 2018)

The most recommended dosage used per day is 25 mg. This would give us maximum benefits of MK 677. This product is available in both powder and liquid form. With a solid powder form, you can divide the dosage carefully and break them down to the recommended 25 mg daily dosage.
Most experienced users recommend to take it before bedtime since this product is known to make you feel tired. The duration of your cycle will depend on you. You can keep your cycle at around 12 weeks but it is also proven safe to be used for longer periods.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I like 15 mg daily at the beginning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2018)

Half the shit is suspended in liquid so your never getting a true dose evertime. I?d shoot for 25


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 10, 2019)

25mgs is crazy high and you'll hate your life from being tired and bloated.

I was advised its best to start at 5mg and work your way up 2.5mg a week.


----------

